# Rock salt spread rates



## edlowe (Feb 16, 2010)

Is there somewhere I can go to see the spread rates for rock salt, eg 1kg per 10sqm or 2lb per sqft? I imagine the rates may be different depending on the size of the rocks and the method of spreading?
I am also looking for an effective way to spread the rock salt for home use on paths and driveways, sounds like those seed spreaders clog up, so would a scoop work better?
Many thanks.


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*salt spreaders*



edlowe;1002281 said:


> Is there somewhere I can go to see the spread rates for rock salt, eg 1kg per 10sqm or 2lb per sqft? I imagine the rates may be different depending on the size of the rocks and the method of spreading?
> I am also looking for an effective way to spread the rock salt for home use on paths and driveways, sounds like those seed spreaders clog up, so would a scoop work better?
> Many thanks.


2 pounds per square foot is way to much salt of any type and will become a slipping hazard.

The larger earthway push spreaders that can be used for salt (Designed for salt) and fertilizer have charts that come with the spreaders.

The earth way designed for deicing salts and calcium are specifically designed for ease of use and have strong plastic hopper parts which allow easy rate setting and cleaining,

An earthway spreader can be ordered and delivered within 4-5 days from a supplier in Indiana.

And it will rust out the controls for the hopper and the gate as they are heavy plastic and are easy to wash out.

The salt spreader offered by Tractor supply is difficult to regulate with the gate it has, and if the salt is not uniform it delivers too much.

The problem with rock salt from ANY Mining company in the east is the salt fines/dust

Aand in order not to oversalt you will or should have a seive for 1/16-1/8 mesh hardware cloth for the fines.using 2 by 4s to make a frame to screen it. .

using a salt sand mix will allow you to spread salt with out wasting it and the salt will not be wasted from bouncing away as the sand will hold it in place untill it melts.

you can use the fines in your water softener and not worry about the dust accumulation.

You will waste more salt by shoveling it and cause more damage to vegetation.

soalr salt for water softeners is a uniform product with very little dust as it is a much much denser salt product


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Go with something like this. For sidewalks you can put sides on it so the salt will only go forward when spreading.


----------

